# Dose for Standard basket size and other bits



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi all,

So I've just been reading Martins thread consolidating articles on dose and ratios and it got me thinking.

Using a standard basket on an ECM machine (same when I tried a rocket and Bezzera) I found that using my grinders (Mignon and DKS65) I can get a 16g dose in the double basket with a bit of clearance to the ridge. If I tried to dose 18g it would be too much and would hit the shower screen if I attempted it, so 16g is what I invariably use.

Is this what others find, or is this just something Im creating? I use mainly rave beans and blends, but the same results whatever I use.

Do people still try to achieve the same ratio and time as if using a naked portafilter vs say a double spout portafilter? I'd just assume it would be shorter given the liquid has a less obstructed path.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The dose you can use depends on the size of the basket.

What machine and basket combo do you use?

Stock basket (that came with the machine), VST, IMS, LM or other brand?

Eg, VST produce baskets in 15, 18, 20 and 22g increments with tolerances of +/- 1g to be used with them

Generally the diameter remains the same but eh depth varies, therefore some portafilters take up to 18g baskets but 20 and 22g baskets are too deep - but can be used in a naked as there is nothing to hit below.

Standard basket sizes vary by manufacturer


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

So the standard ECM double basket with an ECM Mechanika is what I have been using. I also have a naked portafilter with a triple basket in too but I've left that be for now.

Might get an IMS basket for it then, I have and IMS shower screen fitted to it. Just confused me if I was only getting 16g in where others get 18g.

Thanks for helping Glenn. I'll hunt a new basket down now!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In your triple you should be able to get 20-22g I'd think


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks. I'm really trying to be disciplined and stick to one basket and one factor ie dose, grind, time to get the best out of this, so I think I'll take your advice and use the triple basket for now. Will try get a new basket for the other portafilter so I can use that when needed too. Thanks for your help as always.


----------

